# Stupid slapchop commercial



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

Remember the horrific Shamwow commercial and the guy who was in it? well hes back and......

[youtube]rUbWjIKxrrs&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the definition of epic fail. "You're gunna love my nuts"=FAIL.


----------



## Kian (Jan 24, 2009)

I've watched this about 20 times this past week. Unbelievable.

"Stop having a boring tuna, stop having a boring LIFE."


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 24, 2009)

"I can do it with one finger, you can do it with your whole hand"

Did he add a cylindrical tomato to that garlic cilantro thing?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

This guy fails in so many ways. Every sentence is ridiculous


----------



## Pedro (Jan 24, 2009)

hahah
the guy is funny, but the product looks cool 

oh, and the shamwow looks good too
I mean, it just sucks all the liquid
how's that possible?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 24, 2009)

every cent he makes from these commercials goes towards fighting scientology
no joke


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2009)

I LOVE VINCE!


----------



## shelley (Jan 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> every cent he makes from these commercials goes towards fighting scientology
> no joke



Yeah, I was just reading about that in this article here.



pcharles93 said:


> Did he add a cylindrical tomato to that garlic cilantro thing?



Haha, I saw the cylindrical tomato too. It's kind of silly; you have to use a normal knife to cut food to size to fit into the Slapchop, so you might as well make a few more cuts and save yourself from washing an additional utensil.


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince > you

I wanna see a battle between Vince and Billy Mays.


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 25, 2009)

This must be amazing for speed cooking, now I will finally have time to eat between my 1000 daily solves.


----------



## Kian (Jan 25, 2009)

1000 daily solves? if you did that and average about a minute (as your signature suggests) it would take 16 hours a day.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 25, 2009)

That's only if it's 3x3 only day for him.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 25, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> This is the definition of epic fail. "You're gunna love my nuts"=FAIL.



So true. Epic fail.

And Graty? What kind of name is that. 

I love how many logical fallacies and assumptions are in this commercial. He is telling me I don't have enough time...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 25, 2009)

He's basically an American Barry Scott...

Also, Shamwow is possibly the worst name for a product ever.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

i am so gonna buy this! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 25, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> This is the definition of epic fail. "You're gunna love my nuts"=FAIL.



Yeah....

Annoying commercial, awesome product 



shelley said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > every cent he makes from these commercials goes towards fighting scientology
> ...



Wow, that's amazing how he turned around!


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

Shamwows really do make me go wow!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

if those two work (shamwow and shapshop) I'd buy them


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

They probably don't. Look at the videos, I can see many edited scenes in the ShamWow commercial.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 25, 2009)

shelley said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Did he add a cylindrical tomato to that garlic cilantro thing?
> ...



But it's SO EASY!!!



Spyyder said:


> I wanna see a battle between Vince and Billy Mays.



What about a collaboration? I'd buy what they were selling.



Sir E Brum said:


> I love how many logical fallacies and assumptions are in this commercial. He is telling me I don't have enough time...



Haven't you ever watched TV? Nobody can shave without slicing off their nose or a kneecap, and for some reason a blanket with sleeves in it that looks like a hospital gown for wizards is somehow superior to a sweater.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> They probably don't. Look at the videos, I can see many edited scenes in the ShamWow commercial.



did ya see the coke puddle magicly disappear before even using that thing?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

That's what I'm saying. The way the commercial is made is very fishy.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 25, 2009)

> Nobody can shave without slicing off their nose or a kneecap, and for some reason a blanket with sleeves in it that looks like a hospital gown for wizards is somehow superior to a sweater.



A friend of mine actually has one of those. "Snugggie" is such a cheesy name.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 25, 2009)

This guy is stupid! Press for how much? 20 times?(great for saving electricity bills) I know a another ad better than this. But I forgot.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> This guy is stupid! Press for how much? *20 times?(great for saving electricity bills)* I know a another ad better than this. But I forgot.



I didn't get that part.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> Vince > you
> 
> I wanna see a battle between Vince and Billy Mays.



its been done 






CASH IN THE TRASH!


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 26, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Spyyder said:
> 
> 
> > Vince > you
> ...



EPIC!

But I'm not quite sure who won. Billy does have more experience with selling u stuff, but Vince has that awesome headset and some sweet lines.

:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, stupid product. It's so small, i don't want to know how often you have to use it to get a "real" salad.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 26, 2009)

SHAMWOW!
You'll say wow every time


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2009)

I prefer peppers. (Warning: some extreme language)


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Derrick i did NOT see that ending coming....


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 26, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> SHAMWOW!
> You'll say wow every time





qqwref said:


> I prefer peppers. (Warning: some extreme language)



those are both Hilarious beyond words


----------



## jcuber (Jan 26, 2009)

Vault, that snuggie thing is just a robe you put on backwards. 

Remember "Germany always makes good things"?

I'm not saying they don't, it's just the point of it. I have never heard someone say that.

Commercials get worse and worse every year.


----------

